# Linux Performance Tool (NMON)



## sachin139 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi All,
I am trying to install NMON tool, which i used to measure performance of linux. I have installed NMON, It is fetching data now I am trying to convert that data into graphs. For this i have downloaded nmon2rrdtool and try to run that file .. But I am getting following error. Can anyone help me in this. 
[[email protected] sachin]# ./nmon2rrdv10 -f FVS-V10-RHEL-32Bit_110627_2218.nmon -d output/ -x 
-bash: ./nmon2rrdv10: cannot execute binary file
[[email protected] sachin]#

I have already given 777 permissions to that command and that file is executable .
[[email protected] sachin]# file nmon2rrdv10
nmon2rrdv10: executable (RISC System/6000 V3.1) or obj module not stripped
[[email protected] sachin]#

Please help ...

Thanks in advance
Sachin Joshi


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi sachin139,

What is your Linux OS? Chip, e.g. i686, AMD?

From where did you download: NMON, nmon2rrdtool? Links please.

-- Tom


----------



## sachin139 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Tom,
Thanks for response,
Here is the info you required.
------
[[email protected] ~]# cat /proc/cpuinfo 
processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 26
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5506 @ 2.13GHz
stepping : 5
cpu MHz : 2129.072
cache size : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 11
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc up pni cx16 popcnt lahf_lm
bogomips : 4267.51

[[email protected] ~]# 
------------**** ---------------------

For NMON info. please refer this link.... http://www.gnutoolbox.com/nmon/

Regards
Sachin Joshi


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi sachin139,

I assume you are running a RHEL release on a 32-bit Intel processor.

The binary executable for nmon2rrdv10 is for a RISC System/6000 V3.1), i.e. not an Intel processor afaik since Intel processors are not RISC, but CISC.

Therefore, you get the message: 
-bash: ./nmon2rrdv10: cannot execute binary file
N.B. The binary executable you have is for an IBM/AIX target processor which is RISC.

Try to locate the source code for nmon2rrdv10 and compile it with gcc on your computer to get the proper executable.

See: Subject: Create Web Pages from nmon Files Using nmon2rrd Tool - Part 1, and
nmon for AIX Performance Monitoring for help.

-- Tom


----------



## sachin139 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Tom.
I will try that..


Regards
sachin


----------

